# Double tap transformer (UK)?



## JWallstrop (Jan 6, 2022)

Across the pond in the US we allow utility-owned transformers to be tapped up to six times but an identically set up customer-owned transformer to only be tapped once unless following the feeder tap rules, see: Feeder and Secondary Tap Rules (mikeholt.com)

Tapping of the secondary on a customer-owned transformer is governed by NEC 240.21 (C) Location in Circuit | UpCodes
Tapping of the secondary on a utility-owned transformer is governed by NEC 230.71 Chapter 2: Wiring and Protection, National Electrical Code 2020 | UpCodes

I'm curious how it's done in the UK?


----------

